# wot do u think?



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

knk


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Pic doesn't load mate.


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to the board mate, couldn't see the pic either bud 

Where are you from in cornwall? i am just up the road in ****ty Plymouth


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

is it there now??????????


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes mate, not bad at all.....

Good chest and abs, arms and traps could use a little work.

Well done, Jock


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Not bad at all, Chuck in some more shots in different poses, shoulders and chest look good. I guess you're a clean bodybuilder. A few tips off here will get some meat on those arms of yours. Otherwise great.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes insanity im clean new to all this really starting taking creatine for the first time as soon as my back is feeling up to pushing weight agian.

As for the arms i carnt seem to keep any size on them im a bricklayer so im always using my arms so its hard to rest them out of the gym but im trying to train them in shorter more intense in the gym at the moment , any ideas would be welcome from anyone as to improve them in the best way.

thanks guys


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

im from penryn near falmouth mdurry


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking good bro!

nice and lean


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah, bricklayer...hmm...tricky, you'll never rest those arms, try doing your biceps/triceps on fridays, that'll give you a couple of days rest at least, providing you don't work weekends.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh mate looking nice and lean though!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yer you see my point insanity, as for arms on friday ive moved my workouts round for that reason so hopefully i should start seeing better gains soon, thanks for the advice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice and lean. You are young so you have loads of time to fill out.

Arms? Compound exercises is what I recomend and dont forget to do legs.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Deano1: looks good, nice shoulders, abs and chest.

Insanity: how do u figure out if someone's a clean bb or not?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am working the legs aswell hackskii for the first time this year and im impressed how quick they are responding to training which is good


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

MatracaBergFan said:


> Deano1: looks good, nice shoulders, abs and chest.
> 
> Insanity: how do u figure out if someone's a clean bb or not?


Just the way their body looks, it's usually different to clean bb, it's just little things that give it away, and sometimes big  , someone whos just started will be impossible to spot, but someone whos in 3 weeks or so, I reckon I could point them out, especially watching them in training, thats a big giveaway.


----------

